# Do lab puppies ever stop nipping?



## PrincessLPN (May 25, 2012)

Odin is 4 1/2 months old. He is high energy. He gets 4 walks a day. 2 are an hour long and 2 are 1/2 hours. We play soccer or frisbee with him every evening for at least a half hour and play inside pretty much all day except when he is sleeping. I really can't imagine he could ever have a moment to be bored. The problem is he is nipping at my clothing and chewing at them too. He sometimes gets my skin in there and it really hurts. He seems to like that I say "ouch" when he bites because he will scrunch up his nose and do it more. I keep being told he will outgrow this. I'm afraid he might not. Did I mention he mostly does this to me?


----------



## Haruka (May 2, 2012)

He is still very young and he will outgrow it; hang in there!  

When Niko was 4 1/2 months old he was still nipping very much and had the same reaction to yelping, "OUCH!" or any other loud noise. Even when we would turn our backs to him to ignore him for a few seconds after he would nip us he'd nip our butts and continue to jump on us! He did it more on those in the family who got frustrated and gave up more easily. (I'm not saying that's your case, but it was with our puppy!) There's a sticky concerning nipping that could be of some help to you, as it was to us. Stay patient, puppies are hard work but it's absolutely worth it!


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

My dogs were like this, too, and we kept doing The Bite Stops here sticky that was already mentioned, then one day they just stopped. All my yoga pants have teeny holes from Bob. It took him longer to get the message than Sacha. :-0 I also got more of the biting than anyone else in the family.

But it sounds like he gets more physical exercise than he may need....do you do things to exhaust him mentally? Like hide food for him, use puzzle toys to feed, training, etc? Just asking- it sounds like you're a very conscientious owner.




PrincessLPN said:


> Odin is 4 1/2 months old. He is high energy. He gets 4 walks a day. 2 are an hour long and 2 are 1/2 hours. We play soccer or frisbee with him every evening for at least a half hour and play inside pretty much all day except when he is sleeping. I really can't imagine he could ever have a moment to be bored. The problem is he is nipping at my clothing and chewing at them too. He sometimes gets my skin in there and it really hurts. He seems to like that I say "ouch" when he bites because he will scrunch up his nose and do it more. I keep being told he will outgrow this. I'm afraid he might not. Did I mention he mostly does this to me?


----------



## PrincessLPN (May 25, 2012)

I'm sorry. I do training sessions 3 times a day. I have a puzzle toy for him but it seems to frustrate him. He picks it up and brings it to me because he doesn't want to work to get the food out. I am going to have to go buy a new toy and see if it frustrates him less. I am always looking for more ways to mentally stimulate him and he is VERY food motivated. He acts like he is always starving. I really appreciate all of your help.


----------



## ilovemypup (Jun 28, 2012)

My puppy is 8 months old and he still does this. "Ouch" sounds like 'let's play' to him, I guess! I imitate what he does when he's hurt - a little yelp - he realises he's hurting me and relaxes. Your puppy will grow out of it though, probably quicker than mine.

As for the food, as well as being very hyper labradors are VERY VERY greedy. They'll eat anything they can find! It's great you want to stimulate him - hiding treats where he can find them easily, buying those little toys he has to knock over, things like that. If he starts to get frustrated (growling, whining, lying down and refusing to continue, looking distraught) give him the treat as a reward for trying. That's one thing me and my lab have in common...we'll do almost anything for food!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Lab puppies are a completely different species than adult Lab dogs :- ) They are furry, needle-toothed vampires, and they will not stop nipping unless you beat them with a large wooden cross or shoot them with silver bullets... However, be careful about beating them, b/c they may take it from you and chase you with it !!! 

The Bite Stops Here takes about 3 days to begin to make a difference, but there are some subtleties that may help. After you say Yelp, Ouch, Oops, ... or even "You SOB!!!" The pup may apologize in the form of a bark or a slight playbow. If you don't accept the apology, you get bitten, ... if you accept the apology you also get bitten  but the dog will begin to understand his infraction.

With a Lab you will have to withdraw attention repeatedly to get it through his near indestructible skull that other creatures (such as you) can be hurt by a nip... This explanation may help:

Read this and note the 3 days and the apology....

Some Tweaks to Bite Inhibition (to get him to stop biting when he wants to play):
1. When the pup bites, then yelp. It should sound about like what the pup does when you step on its paw... don't step on his paw for a sample . When you yelp, the pup should startle briefly and stop nipping. Praise and pet. He'll bite.
2. When he bites the second time, Yelp. When he stops, praise and pet. He'll nip again, although it may be a little gentler. ...
3. When he bites a third time, Yelp (see a pattern?). But this time, turn your back for 15 - 30 secs. If he comes around and play bows or barks, then that is an apology. This is important. Accept it, praise and pet... and cringe in expectation of the next nip...
4. When he bites the 4th time, Yelp, then leave the area, placing him in a 2 min. time-out. It is better if you can leave, rather than moving him. Then, return and interact. (He's still hungry...)
5. When he nips the fifth time, yelp, and leave the area, stopping interaction for now.

Pups need to sleep over night in order to learn their lessons. So, keep doing this for 3 days. By the third day, you should notice signficant Bite Inhibition. He may still nip, but it will be softer and he won't draw blood. Keep up the training and make sure that everyone yelps.... Very powerful method.

If you learn the technique, then you can apply the "yelp" to other circumstances, also. I believe that "yelp" is "Please don't do that, I don't like it." in dog communication. I currently use the yelp when my dog plays tug, then runs with the toy, when he fetches and keeps it out of reach or when he takes a treat too quickly.... 

Progress is slow, but please try it over the weekend and let us know your progress...


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Off topic, but Hanksimon, I have to say that your posts about Labs and Lab puppies always make me laugh.


----------

